# Is Valvoline 749714 Diesel Exhaust Fluid safe to use in the Cruze Diesel.



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Def is def.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

I have used various DEF brands sold through AutoZone and O'Reilly (PEAK and Store Brand). More recently, I have been using DEF sold at a local Unocal 76 station through a pump ($2.99/gallon) with no issues. However, I am wondering if the *Valvoline 749714 Diesel Exhaust Fluid* is safe to use? Any other brand recommedations?

Please advise.

Thank you.

Craig Lambert
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I also believe as @snowwy66 that DEF is DEF. The chemical makeup is the same. I use whatever is at the DEF pump as it is the least expensive and most convenient for me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Def is def.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Def is def.


Some companies have been adding additives lately. They can somehow interfere with the system and lead to a DEF Quality Poorq warning. I don't know why it happens.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

NAPA has that listed as "Premium" DEF which probably has additives.

I recommend just using the base level stuff. The emission system on these cars is probably too sensitive to the additives considering how many people report issues with quality alerts. On a tractor or larger pickups I imagine the emission system is much more loose with readings and they can get away with it.

I've been using the Wal Mart brand stuff for the past 6 years and have not had issues besides replacing the DEF heater itself (which is common).


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

craig85006 said:


> I have a 2014 TD and have purchased DEF at a local Unocal 76 station. It has it's own nozzle/pump. I have been using it for awhile and have had no emissions issues. However, can someone tell me if the Valvoline 749714 DEF is safe to use in the Cruze TD?


If it meets iso 22241-1 or displays the API Diesel
Exhaust Fluid Certification Mark it can be used.

I also considered using "premium" recently and decided to just stick with what I always have used, Blue DEF.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Some companies have been adding additives lately. They can somehow interfere with the system and lead to a DEF Quality Poorq warning. I don't know why it happens.


The poor quality has been a code since def started in 2010ish. Most times it's usually the doser injector. On semis anyways.

I had that code repaired twice on a 2012 Freightliner. That would have been 2014.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Some companies have been adding additives lately. They can somehow interfere with the system and lead to a DEF Quality Poorq warning. I don't know why it happens.


I can't really even imagine what these additives would do or why they would be necessary...


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I bought a case of DEF additive from europe. Xenum Admax.









ADMAX


Advanced multifunctional Adblue® additive Professional product developed to ensure the reliability of the AdBlue® system. Increases the efficiency of AdBlue®. Prevents the formation of crystals in




xenum.com





I bought a case of it (shipped from europe) as my daughter plugged the scr cat in our 2017 cruze diesel - short trips while she had the car at college. The cat was replaced under warranty.

The benefits of this additive are on the page above. I recall it is a fatty acid that keeps def injector and scr cat clean. Stabilizes the DEF. And reduces the temperature it crystalizes for cold weather operation.

I would imagine that any "premium def" might use something similar and have the same benefits as admax....

jeff

p.s. we sold our diesel cruze to carmax a while back - I have a case of the admax and a case of nex10; AdMax keeps DEF/SCR cat clean and happy. The nex10 is a DPF cleaner and reduces soot for cleaner DPF & EGR... If anyone is interested, I will pass them along to you at my cost, or maybe less (I want to get it out of my garage...) Just drop me a private message.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I can't really even imagine what these additives would do or why they would be necessary...


It messes with vehicles that have a quality sensor.
If I had to guess it is coating the sensor and ******* with its measured refraction.

Neither Cruze has the quality sensor but who knows what else it can do. It is in my opinion not worth it, and its benefits on the def injector on not proven by any reputable source that I know of.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I can't really even imagine what these additives would do or why they would be necessary...


Sell the stuff for more money by marketing it as a special elixir for your scr?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Some companies have been adding additives lately. They can somehow interfere with the system and lead to a DEF Quality Poorq warning. I don't know why it happens.


I agree with you.
As I've stated before the 2.8L in the Canyon/Colorado has been having issues with the Peak "premium" fluid but not the standard Peak fluid. We had that issue and it wasn't from old fluid either.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So definitely one of those situations where it costs more, doesn't actually serve any beneficial purpose and can seemingly _cause_ issues.


----------



## Wally88 (Jun 2, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Some companies have been adding additives lately. They can somehow interfere with the system and lead to a DEF Quality Poorq warning. I don't know why it happens.


Def is 32.5% ammonia and the rest is distilled water. There better not be any thing else in there. Any more ammonia and you will get what is called ammonia slip past the scr and the rear nox will see it as a rise in outlet nox. Any less and the scr won’t convert


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Wally88 said:


> *There better not be any thing else in there.*


Well... That's exactly what they are doing.

The coating of the sensor makes a lot of sense. But there is no evidence for it beyond it making sense.
If there were, these companies would probably be getting sued.


----------



## Wally88 (Jun 2, 2020)

oregon_rider said:


> I bought a case of DEF additive from europe. Xenum Admax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding anything to your DEF system is asking for trouble. I have been working Kenworth for the past 13 years and I deal with the aftertreatment systems daily. That is nothing more than “snake oil” and false claims. The scr does not affect fuel consumption. The the DPF in a regen does as the engine “in our case the #4 injector on the exhaust stroke” doses diesel fuel to react with the DOC to bring the DPF temps to between 977 and 1077 in a controlled manner to convert soot to ash and safely pass the dpf and into the atmosphere.


----------



## wdstockjc (Aug 28, 2019)

craig85006 said:


> I have a 2014 TD and have purchased DEF at a local Unocal 76 station. It has it's own nozzle/pump. I have been using it for awhile and have had no emissions issues. However, can someone tell me if the Valvoline 749714 DEF is safe to use in the Cruze TD?


I have been using Blue Def Premium. My fuel mpg increased and I have fewer sensor code alerts.


----------



## Wally88 (Jun 2, 2020)

wdstockjc said:


> I have been using Blue Def Premium. My fuel mpg increased and I have fewer sensor code alerts.


Def is injected after the engine and into the exhaust. Hints diesel exhaust fluid. It will in no fashion affect fuel economy. What will affect fuel economy is and not limited to. Fuel quality, your foot, air temp, engine temp, stop and go vs highway driving, If your in a regen.. that’s a big one… how loaded you have the car, dirty air filter, oil weight, tire pressure but def does not help propel the vehicle in any fashion so it can not help or hurt mpg. Plus. The tank last right at 10k miles. Who here keeps up with a 10k avg mpg? And rests every full up and tries something different? Please don’t spread bad info. Check ISO 22241 and you will learn about def and how it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Wally88 said:


> Def is injected after the engine and into the exhaust. Hints diesel exhaust fluid. It will in no fashion affect fuel economy. What will affect fuel economy is and not limited to. Fuel quality, your foot, air temp, engine temp, stop and go vs highway driving, If your in a regen.. that’s a big one… how loaded you have the car, dirty air filter, oil weight, tire pressure but def does not help propel the vehicle in any fashion so it can not help or hurt mpg. Plus. The tank last right at 10k miles. Who here keeps up with a 10k avg mpg? And rests every full up and tries something different? Please don’t spread bad info. Check ISO 22241 and you will learn about def and how it works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indirectly I believe it may actually or more correctly stated, nox2 directly measures nox levels and allows for a more precise urea dosing control based on the conversion efficiency of the catalyst and this allows the engine to run leaner and achieve better fuel economy.

Def Platinum, who knows. But the scr system is designed to always maximize the conversion factor to meet emissions and burning less fuel ie: better mileage, is a part of it.


----------



## Wally88 (Jun 2, 2020)

15cruzediesel said:


> Indirectly I believe it may actually or more correctly stated, nox2 directly measures nox levels and allows for a more precise urea dosing control based on the conversion efficiency of the catalyst and this allows the engine to run leaner and achieve better fuel economy.
> 
> Def Platinum, who knows. But the scr system is designed to always maximize the conversion factor to meet emissions and burning less fuel ie: better mileage, is a part of it.


There is no fuel trim feedback from the nox sensors. The closest your gonna get is if it seeing the egr is needed more to meet emissions and that harms economy. But still. Def fluid is not going to help economy . That’s in your driving habits and the driving conditions at that given time. Def is 100% an after thought to fix the problem. If you have a scanner you can watch the nox drop with egr. Egr works great at lowering combustion temps to lower nox but it’s not perfect by any means. We all know egr downside. def is there only to scrub what the egr couldn’t prevent in the first place. Now it does work the other way around. You are heavy footed and the def system is working harder to keep nox to a min and you will consume more def. But buying a “premium” def will do you no better than that off brand so long as it meets the iso 22241. Here is some more info










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Wally88 said:


> There is no fuel trim feedback from the nox sensors. The closest your gonna get is if it seeing the egr is needed more to meet emissions and that harms economy. But still. Def fluid is not going to help economy . That’s in your driving habits and the driving conditions at that given time. Def is 100% an after thought to fix the problem. If you have a scanner you can watch the nox drop with egr. Egr works great at lowering combustion temps to lower nox but it’s not perfect by any means. We all know egr downside. def is there only to scrub what the egr couldn’t prevent in the first place. Now it does work the other way around. You are heavy footed and the def system is working harder to keep nox to a min and you will consume more def. But buying a “premium” def will do you no better than that off brand so long as it meets the iso 22241. Here is some more info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.

I'll agree to disagree, to a point.

A properly working SCR will allow minimum exhaust and provide maximum fuel efficiency. Any one part of the system will effect both.

The systems effectiveness allows diesel engines to be tuned and optimized toward maximum fuel efficiency, while the SCR systems are highly efficient at treating the engine-out exhaust.

The SCR system uses an daptive strategy similar to long-term fuel trim (LTFT) and is used to determine the duty cycle that the DEF injector should be operated at. Since there are numerous variables that can affect the amount of DEF that is injected for a given duty cycle, the table is always being rewritten to maximize NOx conversion efficiency thus maximizing fuel economy.

I agree 100% on the platinum but if they indeed state increased fuel economy then they would be liable if it didn't deliver and I'd be surprised if any certifying agency would put their name on it.

EGR, ugh.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I'll agree to disagree, to a point.
> 
> ...


🙃


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Read the advertisement again. 

It doesn't say that it will increase fuel economy.

It states that it will prevent a decrease in fuel economy. There is a difference. 

This is done by keeping the scr cat cleaner and not becoming clogged.

This can happen on short trips where the scr cat doesn't get up to a good temp. Thr Def will crystallize and clog thr scr cat. 

Note that this is much more likely happen in a Diesel passenger car vs a big rig kenworth. It happened to my Diesel cruze... 

Jeff


----------



## Wally88 (Jun 2, 2020)

oregon_rider said:


> Read the advertisement again.
> 
> It doesn't say that it will increase fuel economy.
> 
> ...


Now that makes more sense. I was not going to argue any more about it. Yes. That is not an issue on Class 8 but they do over dose for one reason or another. I did have a hung open doser and it filled a Decomposition pipe lol. What a mess…. Def is water soluble and if crafty, you can remove the scr and simply was it out. I don’t have that issue with mine bc I drive 55 miles one way to work and it’s all 65+ for 50 of it. 

P.s. thanks for clarifying my miss understanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

